
Ask HN: Are coupon sites worth having as affiliates? - mingabunga
As a software developer we have a lot of affiliates who own coupon websites. I&#x27;m unsure of their value, meaning would we get those sales they&#x27;re sending us anyway? So we&#x27;re just paying money for sales that people would have found via search. Eg, they search our product + discount. Does anyone know how we can track this?
======
PragmaticPulp
If you're selling a commodity product available on multiple websites, having a
presence on coupon and cashback websites can help you capture some of the
aggressively frugal customers. However, you need to be prepared to have the
best deals if you want these customers.

On the other hand, if your product is only available on your website, you
don't need to compete as much on price. In this case, coupons are more useful
for generating a sense of urgency. If you offer coupons sparingly and with
specific time limits, the frugal customers can feel compelled to order now
before the price goes back up. However, you have to balance this against a
perception than they can get a better price by waiting for the next coupon to
appear. Use this opportunity to capture them into your e-mail marketing
campaign (Sign up to get news and special coupons).

------
dazc
Does anyone know how we can track this?

Do you actually have any active coupons?

